# No explanation needed



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2018)

I really hope this is a BS ad
https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/must-see1939-vintage/6488468064.html

*"*Must See***1939 Vintage Cruiser***Original Pink Paint**RARE!! - $1500(Metro)"*
* 


*
*Hawthorne - Montgomery Wards 1938-1939

First come first served. In working condition for the most part. Just needs air & tune up. This is a very sought after bike by collectors & you may never see a Unit such as this cross your path again this lifetime.

Can be painted & made into a men's crusiser as well. 

******Must See********
*Call or text 

Cannot hold. First come first served. 

Some of these units have gotten up to 5,000$ in the past.


Cash only. No spam please

Thanks*


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 9, 2018)

Colorado Rocky Mountain High!!! 
High as hell prices and people!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 9, 2018)

Ha! Ha! Ha!    Ha! Ha! Ha!    Ha! Ha! Ha!    I don't know what else to say.  Barry


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2018)

But it does have original paint.


----------



## Boris (Feb 9, 2018)

$1200 maybe, for that unit, but $1500 is a stretch.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Frick'n awesome--just needs tassles!


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Jay81 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Let me sum this up:*

*Hawthorne - Montgomery Wards 1938-1939  No it isn't.

First come first served. You snooze, you win.
In working condition for the most part. Just needs air & tune up. Or a flower bed.
This is a very sought after bike by collectors No it isn't.
& you may never see a Unit such as this cross your path again this lifetime. I am totally ok with that. 

Can be painted & made into a men's crusiser as well. Would take more than just paint to make it into a men's cruiser. Would be better off as yard art.

******Must See*******  I've seen enough with the pics.
Call or text 

Cannot hold. First come first served. We got that the first time you said it.

Some of these units have gotten up to 5,000$ in the past.  I'd like to see some proof.


Cash only. No spam please I wouldn't even trade a can of spam for it.

Thanks You're welcome.*


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> *Let me sum this up:*
> 
> *Hawthorne - Montgomery Wards 1938-1939  No it isn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 9, 2018)

Boris said:


> $1200 maybe, for that unit, but $1500 is a stretch.



What if he includes the *1997 Ford F150 Lariat Standard XL *with current license plates and
original paint?


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2018)

Do the whitewalls add any value ??


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2018)

And some people are goofy and don't know it because Mommy never told them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2018)

I know there are some people who will say we are being mean when we make comments about ads such as this. I say if you are that stupid then you deserved to be publicly mocked. It wouldn't take more than a couple Google searches to at least determine what this is. Maybe this is why first cousins shouldn't have a love child. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2018)

OMG!  He was listening thru the wall! Or his Mommy finally told him.

*This posting has been deleted by its author.*


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> OMG!  He was listening thru the wall! Or his Mommy finally told him.
> 
> *This posting has been deleted by its author.*



I did send him an email. Never heard back tho.

"I hope your bicycle ad is a joke. Otherwise, you really need to do some research before listing something up for sale."


----------



## Boris (Feb 10, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> *This posting has been deleted by its author.*




More than likely, this unit sold.


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 10, 2018)

Maybe the seller accidentally added a zero to the price?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2018)

Boris said:


> More than likely, this unit sold.




I think he took Mikes advice and is doing some research before he relists his rare unit.


----------



## John zachow (Feb 10, 2018)

This guy is a Unit.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 10, 2018)

I just bought it !      wanted to put it next to my other yard Art.    Now i can have TWO pieces to blow up at the same time !         (   I really didn't buy this............nor should anyone)


----------

